# 2016 Cruze Clock/Time constantly resets to 12:00



## NHMike (Sep 25, 2020)

My 2016 Cruze will reset the clock to 12:00 whenever it is off for more than a few minutes. This happened some time ago and I was able to take care of it by changing the setting to Auto Set to Cell network.
It is no longer reading the time from the cell network, even with my phone paired and I have to manually reset the clock every time it's off for more than 10 minutes (maybe less). The car is used as a driver education vehicle, so having the clock functioning properly is pretty important to me. Right now, I reset it manually each time I start the vehicle and I see it reset.
I read in another forum that there should be a wired power always on that may be fused but I don't see any keep memory alive or any other notes regarding it. I do have the AllData service for the vehicle and couldn't find any reference there either.
The radio presets all stay - this only affects the clock/time.

Thank you for your time and responses.


----------



## BoBailey (Apr 10, 2021)

NHMike said:


> My 2016 Cruze will reset the clock to 12:00 whenever it is off for more than a few minutes. This happened some time ago and I was able to take care of it by changing the setting to Auto Set to Cell network.
> It is no longer reading the time from the cell network, even with my phone paired and I have to manually reset the clock every time it's off for more than 10 minutes (maybe less). The car is used as a driver education vehicle, so having the clock functioning properly is pretty important to me. Right now, I reset it manually each time I start the vehicle and I see it reset.
> I read in another forum that there should be a wired power always on that may be fused but I don't see any keep memory alive or any other notes regarding it. I do have the AllData service for the vehicle and couldn't find any reference there either.
> The radio presets all stay - this only affects the clock/time.
> ...


Did you ever find an answer my 2013 Cruze is doing the same thing. No Nav system just LT model.


----------



## Samuyo (Oct 28, 2019)

BoBailey said:


> Did you ever find an answer my 2013 Cruze is doing the same thing. No Nav system just LT model.


Mine also, 2016


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Samuyo said:


> Mine also, 2016


I found this on a Trax forum:








Time is continualy incorrect


Many times when I turn on the vehicle the time is incorrect... I have it set to manual and set the time but when I leave and come back it will be random... when I set the time to automatic it will still be random then sometimes change to the correct time... Is there any way to make sure the time...




www.traxforum.com





This post explains the 4 most common reasons for this, but not necessarily for a Cruze:








Why Did the Time on My Car’s Clock Reset? - The News Wheel


Did your car's clock reset suddenly and you don't know why? These are possible reasons the clock-radio doesn't show the correct time.




thenewswheel.com





This is for a 2011:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/SB-10061125-7690.pdf



This is for a 2015 Trax, Sonic, & Spark





PIC6096 Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin


PIC6096 Chevrolet Technical Service Bulletin




www.tsbsearch.com






https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2016/SB-10083521-5448.pdf


----------



## tripod8787 (11 mo ago)

NHMike said:


> My 2016 Cruze will reset the clock to 12:00 whenever it is off for more than a few minutes. This happened some time ago and I was able to take care of it by changing the setting to Auto Set to Cell network.
> It is no longer reading the time from the cell network, even with my phone paired and I have to manually reset the clock every time it's off for more than 10 minutes (maybe less). The car is used as a driver education vehicle, so having the clock functioning properly is pretty important to me. Right now, I reset it manually each time I start the vehicle and I see it reset.
> I read in another forum that there should be a wired power always on that may be fused but I don't see any keep memory alive or any other notes regarding





NHMike said:


> My 2016 Cruze will reset the clock to 12:00 whenever it is off for more than a few minutes. This happened some time ago and I was able to take care of it by changing the setting to Auto Set to Cell network.
> It is no longer reading the time from the cell network, even with my phone paired and I have to manually reset the clock every time it's off for more than 10 minutes (maybe less). The car is used as a driver education vehicle, so having the clock functioning properly is pretty important to me. Right now, I reset it manually each time I start the vehicle and I see it reset.
> I read in another forum that there should be a wired power always on that may be fused but I don't see any keep memory alive or any other notes regarding it. I do have the AllData service for the vehicle and couldn't find any reference there either.
> The radio presets all stay - this only affects the clock/time.
> ...


I had to go to home menu then settings and set time there. If I set by touching the time on radio screen it would reset every time.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Try replacing your negative wire on battery tray , sounds like you have a weak connection to ground!


----------

